# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  وفاة الأستاذ الدكتور/ كمال أبو سريع  عميد كلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق الأسبق

## د.شيماء عطاالله

ننعي بكل أسى وحزن وفاة الأستاذ الدكتور/ كمال أبوسريع أستاذ 

ورئيس قسم القانون التجاري وعميد كلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق الأسبق 

الله يرحمه ويدخله فسيح جناته ... وإنا الله وإنا إليه راجعون 

ربنا يلهمنا جميعا الصبر والسلوان

----------


## عابر سبيل

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
كان استاذى

----------


## عابر سبيل

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
كان استاذى

----------

